# painful colon spasm.....



## 23308 (Apr 6, 2006)

Every time I have one of my "attacks" as I like to call them I have severe spasms. After I am fninshed they just instantly go away.....just wondering if anyone else experience this.....living with IBS since a toddler and only got diagnosised at age 21.....suffered that long and still suffering (maybe just not as bad... )


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I have severe spasms


How do you know you are having "spasms"?


----------



## 23308 (Apr 6, 2006)

i know they are spasms because of how and when they occur......i think i am dieing when they hit because they are so severe


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome thall! Don't be put off by the comments of Flux. If you put spasms into "search" you will see Flux doubts spasms are real. They are! Many of us here know that. In fact, my surgeon commented that he saw my colon was spastic when I had a laparoscopy years ago - back then, I didn't even have IBS. Anti-*spasmodics* are prescribed to help with the spasms. The colon is a muscle so yes, it can go into spasms. We believe you! I think the spasms are the worst part of my IBS.Hope this doesn't set Flux off again


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:because of how and when they occur


How do they occur and when and how does that help you know it's a spasm? Must the event occur at a certain time of the day before it can be counted as a spasm?


> quote:my surgeon commented that he saw my colon was spastic when I had a laparoscopy years ago


Those were just contractions. They are perfectly normal and occur in everyone's colons.


> quote:The colon is a muscle so yes, it can go into spasms.


This presumes the fact that all muscles go into "spasms", but is that so? How do you know?


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

We've been down this road so many times before - I know I have spasms, many people on here know they have spasms - so I'm not going to get into it again.


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I definitely get spasms! Mostly in the morning straight after I get up...they are really painful so I do sympathise with you! But at the moment I am going through my 'women's week' so my cramps are sort of worse than my colon spasms and sometimes I wonder which one it is that is causing the pain!! Try taking Colpermin, or a brand of Peppermint Oil tablets as I've heard they are good for relief of the spasms and pain.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I know I have spasms,





> quote:I definitely get spasms!


How do you know?


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Because strangely enough, I can FEEL them.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Because strangely enough, I can FEEL them.


Feeling your insides is *not* from IBS.What does it feel like? How do you know what you are feeling is a spasm?


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

> quote:my surgeon commented that he saw my colon was spastic when I had a laparoscopy years ago


Those were just contractions. They are perfectly normal and occur in everyone's colons.


> quote:The colon is a muscle so yes, it can go into spasms.


 Spasm is a sudden, involuntary contraction of a muscle, a group of muscles, or a hollow organ, or a similarly sudden contraction of an orifice. It is sometimes accompanied by a sudden burst of pain, but is usually harmless and ceases after a few minutes. Spasmodic muscle contraction may also be due to a large number of medical conditions, however, including the dystonias.Spasm Spasm, n. [F. spasme, L. spasmus, Gr. ?, from ?, ?, to draw, to cause convulsion. Cf. Span, v. t.]1. (Med.) An involuntary and unnatural contraction of one or more muscles or muscular fibers.The terms cramp and spasm can be somewhat vague, and they are sometimes used to include types of abnormal muscle activity other than sudden painful contraction.Normal voluntary muscle contraction begins when electrical signals are sent from the brain through the spinal cord along nerve cells called motor neurons. Certain mechanisms within the brain and the rest of the central nervous system help regulate contraction. Interruption of these mechanisms can cause spasm.Abnormal contraction may be caused by abnormal activity at any stage in this process. This makes me believe these painful contractions, also known as spasms are not normal and do not occur in everyone.


----------



## 18900 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have had ibs for 10 years and I believe in spasms, I have them. Maybe not all people who have ibs has spasms. Alot of ibsers is on spasm med. I am on spasm med,taking it for 2 years and it helps. If you have spasms talk to your doc. and ask about spasm med. It works.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Spasm is a sudden, involuntary contraction of a muscle


This definition implies spasms affect only skeletal muscle since all contractions in the gut are involuntary. That means spasms either never occur in the gut or that all contractions in the gut are really spasms.


> quote:This makes me believe these painful contractions, also known as spasms are not normal and do not occur in everyone


What makes you think they occur in anyone? Where is evidence of the contraction? IBS is characterized by abdominal pain, which is partially due to visceral hypersensitivity and partially due to abnormal pain processing in the brain. There is nothing to say that contractions of the gut let alone abnormal contractions must necessarily be involved.


> quote:The terms cramp and spasm can be somewhat vague


I think you are onto something here.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

As ever doing your best to help your fellow human being Flux....this is past childish....


----------



## 22837 (Mar 12, 2006)

flux,If you're so flipping clever....why don't you give some SUPPORTIVE help instead of nitpicking about a definition.either help folks out, or admit that you're a spasm in the arse


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

LOL







I suspect because some people like flux have nothing better to do in life than try and make themselves feel big and special by belittling others...going around saying 'ooh look at me I'm going around ensuring accuracy of information'







sure you are....pull the other one its got bells on it.I do not and never have seen the value in systematically picking on newer members...because that is what he is doing.....a bully pure and simple in my opinion.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Ding....ding....ding....and in the left corner we have ....







Sorry folks, I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I think flux just lives to challenge people.. Nothing is textbook.. He should realize that by now.. I think he is rude and obnoxious with his comments.. He hasn't walked in others shoes.. therefore has no right to judge or challenge what someone says about their own conditions..As far as the spasms go.. I agree.. yes they do happen.. I have felt them prior to an episode of D... as well as aftermath of them.. Like a residual of bowel action {peristalsis}..from the trama of the episode...


----------



## 22837 (Mar 12, 2006)

<snort>flux can come out for a 10 mile run with me and help find places for me to take a #### when I "DON'T SPASM"....or he can empty my Depends when I #### during a run with nowhere to stop.bring plenty of tissues, flux


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh, a day in the life of an IBSer.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for that Eric!Quite honestly, I doubt Flux even has IBS. In the years I've been a member I've never once seen a post from him saying anything about his own experiences. IMO he just comes on here to belittle people. It sure could put off newbies from posting. Me thinks he needs some sense knocking into him


----------



## 15381 (Apr 8, 2006)

I never heard of IBD? what is the difference from IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I-nflamatoryB-owelD-isease.IBS is a functional disorder and IBD's are autoimmune diseases that can be much more serious than IBS.K.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think Flux really believes he/she is helping/understanding/informing. I think the trouble is 2-fold. One is communication style--'just negate,' without further explanation. The other is more of a big-picture problem...or 'knowing just enough to be dangerous, but not what you don't know?' A critical eye can be a very good thing, and you can take it or leave it. Trouble is the communication style could be off-putting to newbies. But I do think Flux sincerely wants to help [and this coming from someone currently having a major go-round on another topic at the mo ], and I *have* found Flux's eye on medical articles, for instance, detail-oriented and helpful, and have thanked him/her. I'm only talking here because I've said the same things to his/her face, as it were. Bothers me a little to see the talk here, in a way...though I understand a need to vent, what would a newbie think to see someone discussed like this, either? I 'preciate that you're all pi**sed, and probably valid-ly,  and I get that way too [and have come back in the same style some, too, at Flux on occasion]. I just wanted to raise the question.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

With all due respect - the reason IBS patients refer to their sensations as spasms is because MANY of the gastros call them spasms - ALL of my gastros (4) and internists, labeled my cramping, twitching pain "spasms" or as painful contractions of the colon - (one gastro was from Mayo Clinic) - and the term IS used in IBS literature - I have provided the use of the term below from several respected sources. Spasm - whether technically correct or not - IS a part of the IBS vernacular,and is used to describe symptoms. I sincerely doubt that in the immediate future, the use of the term "spasm" will be discontinued, by either IBS patients OR doctors, whether it is technically describing what is happening or is a "proper" term or not. I also feel that even though the information may be medically sound and correct, folks are coming to this BB in pain and - well, in spasm - or so it feels. Discussing whether the term is the proper one or not, in my humble opinion, does nothing to comfort the person who needs it. Others here echo my thoughts.Bluebird - the first link may be helpful for you...Some Links with IBS info - and "spasms"http://www.ccfa.org/about/news/ibsoribdCrohnâ€™s and Colitis Foundation of America â€" IBS and IBD: Two Very Different DisordersPeople with IBS exhibit irregular patterns of colon motility (muscle contraction). The term "irritable" is used because the nerve endings in the lining of the bowel are unusually sensitive, and the nerves that control the muscles of the gut are unusually active. Ordinary stimuli -- eating, stress, hormonal changes, gaseous distension, and certain medicines or foods -- can trigger an exaggerated response in people with IBS, causing spasms. Sometimes the spasm delays the bowel movement, causing the stool to remain in the colon for a long time. Too much water is absorbed, causing it to become hard and difficult to pass, leading to constipation. At other times, spasms push the stool through the colon so rapidly the fluid cannot be absorbed, resulting in diarrhea. Spasms can also create other symptoms of IBS such as cramps, urgency or bloating.----------http://www.gastro.org/wmspage.cfm?parm1=852American Gastroenterological AssociationBecause doctors have been unable to find an organic cause, IBS often has been thought to be caused by emotional conflict or stress. While stress may worsen IBS symptoms, research suggests that other factors also are important. Researchers have found that the colon muscle of a person with IBS begins to spasm after only mild stimulation. The person with IBS seems to have a colon that is more sensitive and reactive than usual, so it responds bly to stimuli that would not bother most people.Ordinary events such as eating and distention from gas or other material in the colon can cause an overreaction in the person with IBS. Certain medicines and foods may trigger spasms in some people. Sometimes the spasm delays the passage of stool, leading to constipation.----------http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C21225.html#G447Spasm â€" Involuntary contraction of one or more muscle groups.--------http://pediatrics.about.com/od/diseasesand...ns/l/bl_ibs.htmResearchers have found that the colon muscle of a person with IBS begins to spasm after only mild stimulation. The person with IBS seems to have a colon that is more sensitive and reactive than usual, so it responds strongly to stimuli that would not bother most people.--------http://www.althealth.co.uk/services/info/ailments/ibs1.phpWith IBS, the colon not only is more sensitive, but its reactions are stronger than in most people. Certain medications and foods may trigger spasms; also, women with IBS may experience more symptoms during their menstrual periods, perhaps because reproductive hormones somehow increase the colon's susceptibility to spasm.------http://www.jhu.edu/~jhumag/0497web/gastro1.htmlJohns Hopkins â€" Bowels in an UproarThe researchers found that many IBS patients have disorganized and significantly more vigorous contractions. The muscles tend to spasm. "There's a more prolonged contraction, over a larger area," says Schuster. "It's like having a Charlie horse in the gut." â€¦.. Schuster's experiments indicate that spastic contractions cause the abdominal pain of IBS. But that is far from the end of the story. For one thing, some IBS volunteers do not appear to have spasms--at least not detectable ones. Also, spasms can occur without triggering pain (as in healthy people who experience the painless spasms of gas bubbles). And even if spasms do trigger IBS pain, what triggers the spasms?=========================Hope this helps to show why people with IBS use the term spasm!







Peace, folks.







========================.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:as spasms is because MANY of the gastros call them spasms - ALL of my gastros (4) and internists, labeled my cramping, twitching pain "spasms" or as painful contractions of the colon - (one gastro was from Mayo Clinic) - and the term IS used in IBS literature - I have provided the use of the term below from several respected sources. Spasm - whether technically correct or not - IS a part of the IBS vernacular,and is used to describe symptoms.


You are right. Medical doctors use term very loosely and essentially inaccurately. They are giving their patients the false impression that somehow "spasms" are responsible for their pain.


> quote:The researchers found that many IBS patients have disorganized and significantly more vigorous contractions. The muscles tend to spasm. "There's a more prolonged contraction, over a larger area," says Schuster. "It's like having a Charlie horse in the gut." â€¦..


Sounds like this quote got munged somewhere. This is *not* what they what they actually discovered.


> quote:Schuster's experiments indicate that spastic contractions cause the abdominal pain of IBS


No, pain is caused in part by visceral hypersensitivity and in part by abnormal pain processing in the brain.


----------



## 15381 (Apr 8, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong.....but, isn't IBS also refferred to as Spastic colon??? Spastic being a derivitive of "spasm". Just wondering....I AM new so I could be wrong.


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

If spasms don't exist and there is no such thing then why in my recent colonoscopy report does it state, and I quote...THERE WAS SIGNIFIGANT SPASMING IN THE SIGMIOD COLON!!!! I know I have spasms, as you can feel them FLUX. If you want to help people thats one thing but continuously trying to prove everyone is wrong is not the point of this board. If that is what you get off on try going somewhere else!!!!!!


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

To Desert flower:







I have to agree with you.


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Nerfmom,How are you this evening? Just read your other post on eggs. Ate egg salad sandwiches today and I have been bloated and acid refluxed every since. Its funny, sometimes I can eat them and sometimes I can't. I think I will stop.







I love eggs.........DF


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:isn't IBS also refferred to as Spastic colon??? Spastic being a derivitive of "spasm". Just wondering


It used to because at one point, doctors did believe the cause of the pain was due to "spasms". The names were "officially" changed to reflect that the fact the "spasms" could not be found.


> quote:state, and I quote...THERE WAS SIGNIFIGANT SPASMING IN THE SIGMIOD COLON!!!!


Of course, the doctor sees contractions and just calls them spasms. That is just way the terminology is (mis)used. What that was occurs in everyone's colon all day long.


> quote:I know I have spasms, as you can feel them FLUX.


Whatever you are feeling is neither spasms nor IBS (nor was it related to what the doctor saw). *IBSers cannnot feel their insides.*


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

The Duke presentation--"An Integrated Approach to IBS"--addresses this nicely. There can be altered motility, or dysfunctional motility, or perception of normal events as much 'stronger' and more noxious.There *are* still M.D.s out there talking about spasms and prescribing antispasmodics. My GI guy did; I read up and declined to take it...


----------



## 17807 (Feb 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by flux:*IBSers cannnot feel their insides.*


This is an interesting comment.And I'm not trying to contradict it by my questioning (to follow).However, given the above information as fact, what exactly is the pain that IBSers feel that is generally part of the criteria for having IBS to begin with?When you consider the nagging/cloying/nauseating "cramping" feelings that often come with profound bowel... events... I'm forced to wonder: from where is that pain originating?If it's not from one's "insides"... is it from one's... outsides?







Obviously it has to have something do with the intestines. Somehow or another (IBS or no), a person is capable of feeling sensation and/or pain in the intestines (that is, one's "insides") such as in the example of 'trapped gas' causing discomfort in a particular quadrant. Unless I am mistaken and the pain is, in fact, not originating from the intestines per se, but perhaps the abdominal wall? Responding to abnormal distention of a segement of the colon?Or maybe moonbeams with little red, horned fairies jabbing pitchforks into the gut?Insofar as the discussion of intestinal spasms go... if it is in fact true that the intestinal muscles (such as they are) are literally incapable of spasming (in the way that folks associate with gut pain), isn't also fair to say that regardless of what terminology you slap onto it, there is pain a-happenin' in those nether regions? No matter what it's literally called?It seems to be unnecessary nit-picking, when the bottom line is the same: there is spastic-_feeling_ pain occuring in people's guts. And the medical community, by and large, often refers to this as "spasming."Whether that's literally accurate is not completely relevant in a discussion started by a new member, wishing to poll others on their experiences with similar pain/discomfort.Or so it seems, in my uninformed and meaningless opinion.


----------



## 15381 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello again ... I just wanted to thank everyone for their helpful information. Just wanna say too, my IBS has been relatively calm for the past 3 days, I have changed my diet considerably since I have the hemmorhoids and fissure...seems to help a little with my IBS. I am still getting cramping alright, but the "urgency" seems to have subsided a bit, which is GOOD!!! Maybe my new diet will have to stay!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:what exactly is the pain that IBSers feel


Pain and feeling are two very different things in the nervous system. The nervous system has dedicated nerves that report pain and dedicated nerves that report feeling. Feeling includes sensations like touch, cold, heat, and vibration.These are separate and unrelated systems. In the gut, they are even more separated. In IBS, the pain system is active and what IBSers "feel" is from the pain system. Nausea and bloatedness are part of the pain system. The "feeling" system is not involved. This is not to say the "feeling" system couldn't feel something if there was something there to feel, but there is not, so it doesn't.


> quote:if it is in fact true that the intestinal muscles (such as they are) are literally incapable of spasming (in the way that folks associate with gut pain), isn't also fair to say that regardless of what terminology you slap onto it, there is pain a-happenin' in those nether regions? No matter what it's literally called?


The issue is that people are intepreting their pain as having a meaning it doesn't have, that it means the intestinal muscles are in some way misbehaving, but that it is not the case.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

_flux,__If you're so flipping clever....why don't you give some SUPPORTIVE help instead of nitpicking about a definition.__either help folks out, or admit that you're a spasm in the arse_________________________________________________VERY well stated!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Flux - would you consider making a thread that explains why spasms are not a proper term, some links that explain to us in layterms what the pain is that we are feeling, and how we can educate not only ourselves, but perhaps our physicians into using the proper terminology for what is happening - I have not met a physician yet, who does NOT refer to the term spasm to describe what is going on with us - If you can list the links with an explanation, rather than just a line saying what we post is wrong, that would help us - I know you are trying to provide us with proper education, but it is coming off as telling folks that what they are feeling isn't real - pain is pain no matter what the proper medical terminology is - If you would create a separate thread with correct info, and then perhaps put that link into your signature, this would be helpful to us and perhaps these long frustrating posts can be eliminated - we can just refer to your thread for proper reference - for those individuals that prefer to use the term spasm - and I do tend to use it myself - it really is NOT the end of the world in my opinion, to use a term commonly used in the medical field, whether correct or not. Unless you single-handedly can change the whole literature and medical profession into using the proper term, this type of discussion will continue - and much to the frustration of the folks here who are suffering and need answers for help, not nitpicking on terminology.Will you kindly do that for us, Flux? Give us a thread explaining proper terms and links and sources we can use?If you can't do that, then please let the thread go it's way and let the folks discuss their issues using the terms that they need to use - they have the info you were willing to give and just leave it at that, rather than frustrating them further.You mean well, Flux, but I remember you made me cry a few times when I first came on here - also, do you have IBS? In all the years I have been here, I can't remember your background - And if you do, how do you handle it? Perhaps if folks know a bit about you as a person, they can accept your information more readily...







BTW, I am posting as "me" - not as a mod.







Thank you in advance Flux, for anything you can do to help us out here...







Marilyn.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Will you kindly do that for us, Flux? Give us a thread explaining proper terms and links and sources we can use?


There are no magic links on this topic.Besides, you probably have all that I can give on this thread and others in these forums.For example, see http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/815...m/831102531/p/1http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/431...m/604107851/p/1


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think a lot of our problems are definitional. It's quite interesting to me to see the difference between 'feeling' and 'pain' as Flux posts it. [btw, Flux, I'll check the 2 links you gave but maybe they could go in your sig.]Here's the odd thing about the innervation of the gut [meaning literally the intestines, gut *organs,* not your whole tummy]: you can cut it, stomp on it, burn it, stitch it with a needle n thread--you won't get a pain signal. But if you *stretch* it, the nerves will fire--how much depends on the amount [or *perceived* amount!] of stretch. So the only thing it is 'wired' to respond to, is distention/stretch! Interesting, hey? I would argue that there are things people *can* feel about their *tummies*/midsections/abdomens--for instance, we have proprioceptors and can tell if we are bent forward at the waist, and those proprioceptors [nerves that tell us where we are in space] are in our *midsections*...just not our intestines. Also the pain associated with peritonitis can be felt...and appendicitis...and kidney pain...and those are 'insides.' It would perhaps be more accurate to state *which* 'insides' IBSers [or anyone else] cannot feel. I find that a *lot* of problems are in people not using the same defnitions.Btw, Flux, I do really recommend the Duke Flash presentation on 'Integrated Approach.' I think it's Part 3 or 4 that is particularly helpful on this topic, and maybe you could put a link to that part of the Forums in your sig? I'm sure you'd want to view it first, of course...


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I think a lot of our problems are definitional.


I don't think so. I believe people actually believe their pain is telling them that their gut is doing something wrong: it's "spasming", but that is not the case. That's not a definitional difference, it's a huge misunsderstanding about what's going on inside their gut. (On top of that, we don't know what skeletal muscles are doing when they "spasm", we are probably not even close to understanding what it is or if it is that case, that a smooth muscle could do the same thing. At least one difference is that there is no oppositional tone when smooth muscle contracts as is the case when a skeletal muscle does outside of normal nervous control. But these are technicalities.)Anyway getting back to the basic issue, doctors misuse the term spasm when they just mean contractions, contractions that are most likely just normal contractions in the everyday operation of the gut.On top of that, a few people will claim they are "feeling" their intestine. A few of these people are telling the truth. They actually do feel their gut. What are they feeling? They are feeling motion. This feeling is real and is sensed by the "feeling" nervous system in the connective tissue surrounding the gut in the same way a pregnant woman senses fetal motion, but it is a rare and unusual situation, the nature of which is unknown (except that they aren't spasms). But the story is still even more complicated because there is an entirely separate situation of "butterflies". We don't know what that is either, but most likely it's not related to the gut at all. But still people have confused it with the strange motion sensation that gets reported every once in a while.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Desertflower:Hey Nerfmom,How are you this evening? Just read your other post on eggs. Ate egg salad sandwiches today and I have been bloated and acid refluxed every since. Its funny, sometimes I can eat them and sometimes I can't. I think I will stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Desert,Sorry I didn't see this before. I am doing better, No more eggs for me either!! I am on that activia yogurt and I am not sure yet, but I think it is helping. I hope so. I bought enough of it to last the full 2 weeks, it was one sale last week. If is does the trick, for now, I will be very pleased.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Just one more post on this "spasm" thing.Whatever we call it; spasm, cramp, stomach ache, it is PAIN!! I don't think that it matters what we call it, it hurts!!!!


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Flux, I want to compliment you for this thread. I really appreciate it when you take the time to explain things, instead of just telling us that we're wrong. Obviously you are an intelligent person, so when you just tell us we're wrong, it makes us feel bad. When you take the time to explain things and maybe lead us to "why" we're wrong, it helps so much more.I would ask that if you don't have the time to tell us why we're wrong like you just did, not to just reply to tell us we're wrong without reason (a lot of new people will get turned off and fear posting if they fear that kind of reply).The way you posted in this quote is ideal. I'm sure you know what I'm referring to when I'm saying the other way is not. People like you, Kathleen, and Optimist have a lot more medical knowledge than a lot of people on this board. I would LOVE to see that you continue to make strides posting with this "style" (so to say), so that we all can learn things in a "friendly" way. Thanks Flux.


> quote:I don't think so. I believe people actually believe their pain is telling them that their gut is doing something wrong: it's "spasming", but that is not the case. That's not a definitional difference, it's a huge misunsderstanding about what's going on inside their gut. (On top of that, we don't know what skeletal muscles are doing when they "spasm", we are probably not even close to understanding what it is or if it is that case, that a smooth muscle could do the same thing. At least one difference is that there is no oppositional tone when smooth muscle contracts as is the case when a skeletal muscle does outside of normal nervous control. But these are technicalities.)Anyway getting back to the basic issue, doctors misuse the term spasm when they just mean contractions, contractions that are most likely just normal contractions in the everyday operation of the gut.On top of that, a few people will claim they are "feeling" their intestine. A few of these people are telling the truth. They actually do feel their gut. What are they feeling? They are feeling motion. This feeling is real and is sensed by the "feeling" nervous system in the connective tissue surrounding the gut in the same way a pregnant woman senses fetal motion, but it is a rare and unusual situation, the nature of which is unknown (except that they aren't spasms). But the story is still even more complicated because there is an entirely separate situation of "butterflies". We don't know what that is either, but most likely it's not related to the gut at all. But still people have confused it with the strange motion sensation that gets reported every once in a while.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I hate when people try to tell me what I'm feeling. Usually they are full of it Obviously he doesn't feel what we do or he would be begging for help with his spasms too and not trying to talk us out of them.


----------

